# Anyone in Barrie?



## wonthefu (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm looking jam in Barrie. I play rhythm guitar best, but I can do some lead work. Just nothing too complex.

I'm 16, by the way, and I live up in Letitia Heights. I like Mindless Self Indulgence, Tool, System of a Down, Pink Floyd, Primus, Pearl Jam, Napalm Death, and many other bands.

I'm interested in starting a grindcore/thrash/black metal band of some sort, something really heavy, but with a psychedelic feel to it, and some influences of electronic music. Of course I'm interested in playing other styles of music as well, this is just the direction I feel myself drawn in.

I can do some vocal work, but I'm by no means a lead singer. Background vox and growling are pretty much my area vocally.

I know a keyboardist/vocalist, but we haven't hung out in a while, so I'm not 100% on whether he'd be in. In any case, I'm mainly seeking a bassist and a drummer. A lead guitarist would be good too.

If you just wanna jam and don't necessarily want to start a band, I'm cool with that too. It's good to play with different people.

Any takers?


----------



## STABxYOU (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm 22 and from Alliston. I'm looking to do grindcore/emoviolence/sludgecore/crustcore type stuff. Think Orchid meets Pig Destroyer meets Iskra. Sound interesting?


----------



## buckethead77 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Drummer Or Guitarist*

Hey, I'm an experienced Drummer and guitarist. 10 year guitarist, 5 year drums, can play anything, really.

I'm 15,

[email protected] if interested.


----------



## kylekyle888 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Guitarist*

Hey im 15, i live right beside letitia im lookin to start a band or just jam with some other people... i like stuff like lamb of god, parkway drive etc. ive been playing guitar for about 2 and a half years now i can do leads or rythm 

[email protected] if your interested

*My Gear*

Amp
100W Peavey Valve King 212

Guitar
Ibanez s series s620exqm

Pedal
Metal Muff


----------

